# Biker Blues BBQ Rally and BBQ Classic (KCBS)



## Gary1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Greetings:   I am Gary Moss event coordinator for this outstanding Biker Blues BBQ Rally and BBQ Classic event that will be held at Tilley Harley-Davidson, Salisbury, NC. This is a Kansas City BBQ Society sanctioned event.  Our website is: http://www.bikerbluesbbqrally.com.   The event will be open FREE to the general public with over $12,000 in prize money.  Email me if you have any questions at: info@bikerbluesbbqrally.com or visit the website.  Vendors, Sponsors, KCBS Judges, and Teams welcome.


----------

